# 2.1 Receiver / Pre-Pro



## Sam Ash (Aug 23, 2009)

After substantial research, I have not managed to locate any well-performing but reasonably priced 2.1 channel receiver or pre/pro that features bass management. I'd prefer using sat speakers in conjunction with a powered subwoofer for music.

Has anyone managed to find something suitable ?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Like many things, it depends on what you consider reasonable and how much you want to spend.
Have a look at the Classé CP-800 D/A preamplifier about $5000.00
or an Emotiva XSP-1 also offers bass management at a more reasonable price of $999.00.


----------



## Sam Ash (Aug 23, 2009)

nova said:


> Like many things, it depends on what you consider reasonable and how much you want to spend.
> Have a look at the Classé CP-800 D/A preamplifier about $5000.00
> or an Emotiva XSP-1 also offers bass management at a more reasonable price of $999.00.


Thanks Mark, the XSP-1 sounds like a sensible solution. Anything else that is more reasonably priced e.g. $300 -500 ?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Not that I know of for a pure preamp. Could look at the Outlaw RR2150 Stereo Receiver, while not a preamp, it does have pre-outs, bass management and very good reviews, might suit your needs and should be able to pick one up for about $599, or an Outlaw 975, a multi channel that may also work and about $549. I know that's not really what you're looking for but the options are pretty limited.


----------



## Sam Ash (Aug 23, 2009)

nova said:


> Not that I know of for a pure preamp. Could look at the Outlaw RR2150 Stereo Receiver, while not a preamp, it does have pre-outs, bass management and very good reviews, might suit your needs and should be able to pick one up for about $599, or an Outlaw 975, a multi channel that may also work and about $549. I know that's not really what you're looking for but the options are pretty limited.


Thanks Mark, that is interesting. I will certainly look into the Outlaw RR2150.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Parasound 2100 ($595 + shipping)


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

That Parasound 2100 looks like a pretty nice unit.


----------



## Scottcguidry (Jul 29, 2014)

The harman kardon hk3490 has more features than anything else for the price and the sound quality is better than good


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

The new PIONEER ELITE VSX 80 has a massive amount of features - all of which can be controlled with an iPHONE app but the iPAD app really shines... $699

HDMI 2.0 inputs Compatible with Ultra HD Upscaling and Pass-through
Multi Channel High Resolution file Playback
Advanced MCACC with Subwoofer EQ
192 kHz/24bit ESS Sabre Premier DAC
Control with an iPAD
Internet Radio
Pandora
DNLA Certified
AIRPLAY


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Scottcguidry said:


> The harman kardon hk3490 has more features than anything else for the price and the sound quality is better than good


The HK 3490 is awesome, and I have hooked friends, family and fellow enthusiasts up with them. But no bass management system.

Bass management is not always necessary, but with the small sats and sub the OP spec'ed, it will allow more headroom and trouble free operation.


----------



## Scottcguidry (Jul 29, 2014)

Run a minidsp 2x4 through the pre out/main in loop and to the external sub amp. Crossover at 80hz, and adjust gain at sub to dial in spl levels with mains.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Scottcguidry said:


> Run a minidsp 2x4 through the pre out/main in loop and to the external sub amp. Crossover at 80hz, and adjust gain at sub to dial in spl levels with mains.


Good call.


----------



## scix (Mar 5, 2011)

What scott suggested, you will get better bass management in the long run if you're willing to go the manual route and you won't need the best receiver this way. Also, you might want to look into an older receiver as they will often have more input/output (main in/pre out) options which can be useful if you want it to be flexible. I've noticed that the newer ones might not even have 2 channel pre-outs.


----------



## Scottcguidry (Jul 29, 2014)

I had the same issue choosing a preamp/receiver. I could not find anything with a remote + quality dac + analog inputs + preamp/main loop. I got my 3490 for $249 from J&R new. I currently run JBL LSR305 and a cerwin vega cls15s even with no high pass on the monitors I have no issues making clean sound at extreme volumes +110 db.


----------

